# Private scan recommendations



## Cailin (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi


I am 25 weeks pregnant and will be visiting home soon (currently living outside UK) and would like to bring the granny to see a scan of my twins!


Can anyone recommend a private clinic in or around Glasgow that you have used that would be able to do this for me?


Thanks


----------



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi there
Congrats on your pregnancy!

We had 2 private scans through Baby Wellbeing Ultrasound Scanning.  They do outreach at GCRM where we had our scans but they have a base in Hamilton.

Hope this helps.
Turia x


----------

